# Wyoming Sage Grouse Week



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Took the 12 gauge 870 modified choke out today for a walk. Only had to go a few yards to get some shooting. Used #5 high brass.

It's been a fun week, lots of birds and lots of walking in some great country. Never shot a bird I couldn't find. I/we only took a dog out on opening day, a training run for a Yellow Lab pup. However I did knock the feathers out of a 2 or 3 that just kept flying.

One of the biggest hurdles was trying to eat or give away birds to stay at the 4-bird possession limit.

12 gauge:


















16 gauge:


















20 gauge:


















28 gauge:


















.410:

















Wow, that is one big sage grouse!


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks like you have had a great week. 

Come on goob, I thought you could choke down almost anything. :shock:  :lol: 

Hey what do you think that big one scores B&C?


----------



## benjicunney (Jul 30, 2008)

my jealousy for your past week is killing me. Your one lucky guy to go out so often and get into so many birds. Congrats and good shooting.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

tumblingwings said:


> Looks like you have had a great week.
> 
> Come on goob, I thought you could choke down almost anything. :shock:  :lol:
> 
> Hey what do you think that big one scores B&C?


The big one scores 7 6/8.

I don't mind sage grouse to eat, but not every day. Right now I'm having sage grouse wrapped in bacon, and stuffed with crabapples, lying on a bed of wild rice dressing. Pretty good, not as good as squirrel or mountain lion, but pretty good.

Good luck on your bird hunting trip TW.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Wyogoob,

I'll be chasin' boomers right near your neck of the woods...just on the Utah side...Rich County, tomorrow. I hope I can find 'em and shoot 'em like you. 

Good hunting,

Rob


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

seniorsetterguy said:


> Wyogoob,
> 
> I'll be chasin' boomers right near your neck of the woods...just on the Utah side...Rich County, tomorrow. I hope I can find 'em and shoot 'em like you.
> 
> ...


Good Luck Rob,

They are just starting to move away from water up to higher ground, changing diet from green forbs to sagebrush. It's been very hot lately so around 9:30 a.m. the birds are going into Big Sagebrush to sit in the shade and their empty their crops.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice work! I have a 12 ga wingmaster exactly like yours except for the sling mounts.


----------

